# B13 93 Sentra Aftermarket headlights?



## Haydenb13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find any kind of new headlights other than the OEM ones...ive searched and searched and cannot find them anywhere. Sorry if ive over looked them on the site. Any help is much appreciated.:newbie:


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

The only ones I've ever seen are the tsuru headlights. They require a different grill, but you can get the entire package on ebay: 91 94 B13 Nissan Sentra Tsuru JDM Head Light Grille Smoke | eBay

Here is what it would look like installed:









If you go on google images you can see that there is some other grill options: 








I just don't know where you would find them.


----------



## Haydenb13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks b13er thr second picture almost looks like an esrly 2000s grill conversion. Im pretty much sold on the saloon front with tsuru lights...love them! I know theres the sunny, tsuru, and then whats different about the saloon?


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

You're welcome, and here is where you can get the other grill: JDM Nissan Sentra 91 94 B13 Tsuru Headlights Grille Conversion Kit Lamp | eBay

I imagine it hasn't been around that long, it appears to be designed from the 07-09 sentra:









Also that kit appears to have different headlights from the others, because it has the blue in the bottom corners.


----------



## farrukh28 (Nov 28, 2009)

check the link below

Nissan Sentra new Headlight pair | eBay

Nissan Sentra/ Nissan Sunny B13 Taillight After Market | eBay


----------



## Donald Crafton (Mar 14, 2014)

Its just sometimes its tough to find parts for our cars unless you put in the work. Its not clubrsx where the forum store has everything you want but learn to enjoy the challenge of building a car with a smaller market where there is no site sponsored Walmart.


----------



## Haydenb13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Donald Crafton said:


> Its just sometimes its tough to find parts for our cars unless you put in the work. Its not clubrsx where the forum store has everything you want but learn to enjoy the challenge of building a car with a smaller market where there is no site sponsored Walmart.


Oh I know! Its a blessing and a curse...


----------

